# circle time!



## bella0182

Hello all,
I'm trying to teach my toddler italian.
I am searching for vocabulary heard in a preschool setting.
E.g.  'It's circle time everyone!"
' Let's play with the playdough!" "Let's draw with the chalk."


----------



## CPA

Hi bella and welcome to WR!

For those of us unfamiliar with preschool settings, could you please explain what "circle time" is?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi bella - and welcome - 
I looked at a few websites and it seems Italian preschools do not translate "circle time"
Here's one example:
http://www.pippicalzelunghe.net/infanzia/?lang=ita

You might want to look at some videos - you can use the search term "asilo nido" (nursery school)

For translations, you should look at the Forum rules first, and then we'll see if we can help you!


----------



## fabri85

I don't get it, are you looking for the translation of those three expressions?!
it's " e ora tutti in cerchio / facciamo un giro giro tondo", "giochiamo con la plastilina!" ,"Disegnamo con i gessetti!"


----------



## Blackman

Never heard it, although I have a daugther at preschool, but you seem right: _circle time.

_


joanvillafane said:


> I looked at a few websites and it seems Italian preschools do not translate "circle time"
> Here's one example:
> http://www.pippicalzelunghe.net/infanzia/?lang=ita


----------



## joanvillafane

fabri - I think "giro giro tondo" is a game or song, where the children form a circle holding hands and walk or move to the music.  Circle time is not the same.  It's a "talking" time, not a game or song.  Blackman, if you've never heard it, it must mean the school uses an Italian term for this - do you know what it is??


----------



## fabri85

I kinda took it for granted, joan, I was sure we were talking about that game. No idea what "circle time" is then. What's it about, anyway? Describe it..


----------



## Blackman

Yep, from the link I've posted earlier, _il momento nel quale ci si mette in cerchio/circolo.

_


joanvillafane said:


> fabri - I think "giro giro tondo" is a game or song, where the children form a circle holding hands and walk or move to the music. Circle time is not the same. It's a "talking" time, not a game or song. Blackman, if you've never heard it, it must mean the school uses an Italian term for this - do you know what it is??


----------



## joanvillafane

fabri, check out Blackman's link (post #5)


----------



## fabri85

Got it. There's no equivalent in Italian.. none that I'm aware of..


----------



## joanvillafane

fascinating - I'm curious now, so are Italian preschools doing this and calling it "circle time" or do they not do it all??
It's very BIG here.


----------



## fabri85

Lol I'm pretty sure they don't do it at all, seems way too adultish to me


----------



## Blackman

No Joan, in tutta sincerità non riesco a immaginare una maestra d'asilo che dice:_ "Bambini, è l'ora del circle time!". _Maybe someone says that, but I think it's something used in websites or advertising. More likely she would say_:" Andiamo bambini, adesso tutti in cerchio!".

_


joanvillafane said:


> fascinating - I'm curious now, so are Italian preschools doing this and calling it "circle time" or do they not do it all??
> It's very BIG here.


----------



## shakalaka

Quello che cercate è *Cerchio magico*, ma chiamato anche *momento/tempo del cerchio*


----------



## Blackman

Oddio...ci può anche stare che qualche maestra lo chiami _cerchio magico _per renderlo più attraente, ma _momento_/_tempo del cerchio_...sembra preso direttamente da un mito gaelico, come detto da un druido......magari _*l'ora *del cerchio _ancora ancora....



shakalaka said:


> Quello che cercate è *Cerchio magico*, ma chiamato anche *momento/tempo del cerchio*


----------



## shakalaka

Blackman said:


> Oddio...ci può anche stare che qualche maestra lo chiami _cerchio magico _per renderlo più attraente, ma _momento_/_tempo del cerchio_...sembra preso direttamente da un mito gaelico, come detto da un druido...



E che colpa ne ho io?? Prova a googolare...gli psicologi lo chiamano cerchio magico


----------



## Blackman

Nessuna S., ma gli psicologi non sono maestre d'asilo...



shakalaka said:


> E che colpa ne ho io?? Prova a googolare...gli psicologi lo chiamano cerchio magico


----------



## shakalaka

Ma è stato introdotto dopo nelle scuole. Il nome ce l'aveva già


----------



## Blackman

Non lo nego, dai solo un'occhiata alla domanda che ha originato questo thread.



shakalaka said:


> Ma è stato introdotto dopo nelle scuole. Il nome ce l'aveva già


----------



## fabri85

Ci credo che lo chiamano magico gli psicologi.. vieni, sentiamo un po' cosa spari e senza fare niente ci guadagno bei soldi, piu' magia di questa .. JK xx


----------



## joanvillafane

I can assure you, based on long experience, we do not use "magic circle" for this activity.  Actually, "circle time" has also become somewhat passé, and the latest jargon now includes "morning routine," "morning meeting,"  etc.


----------



## shakalaka

Allora mi sa che la risposta può darla solo un bambino dell'asilo (sempre che glielo facciano fare 'sto circle time)!!


----------



## fabri85

Sono sicuro sia una cosa tipicamente americana.


----------



## morgana9

In Italian Primary schools it is called..*circle time*! We don't translate it..Probably there's no equivalent in Italian..


----------



## fabri85

morgana9 said:


> In Italian Primary schools it is called..*circle time*! We don't translate it..Probably there's no equivalent in Italian..



sei una maestra? ma quindi esiste in Italia? con tutto il rispetto ma mi sembra un'americanata colossale pero' vabbe vado OT


----------



## shakalaka

fabri85 said:


> con tutto il rispetto ma mi sembra un'americanata colossale pero' vabbe vado OT


Quoto!

Io credo che in Italia l'asilo sia più un momento di svago che di apprendimento. Voglio dire, non c'è questa mania ossessiva di imparare come in America (se pensi che alle elementari fanno chimica), qui ci si diverte, punto.


----------



## Tellure

> *Circle time*, also called *group time*, refers to any time that a group of people are sitting together for an activity involving everyone.


en.wikipedia.org



> COS' E' IL CIRCLE TIME? E' un'espressione inglese, letteralmente in  italiano si traduce con "il tempo del cerchio", è un metodo di lavoro  ideato dalla psicologia Umanistica negli anni '70, quest'attività è  considerata un'efficace strumento nell'educazione SOCIO-AFFETTIVA.
> Si  tratta di affrontare un argomento attraverso domande e risposte dei  partecipanti, i quali si dispongono in posizione circolare, cioè formano  un cerchio, possono sedersi per terra oppure fare uso di sedie; fra  loro c'è una guida che ricopre il ruolo di coordinatore nella  discussione e di colui che fa rispettare i turni di parola e di  intervento. Il conduttore inoltre non è giudice, non esprime assensi o  dissensi, lui pone solo domande o, se necessario, formula alcune  risposte per avviare la discussione.
> PERCHE' VI PARLO DEL CIRCLE TIME??
> Quest'anno in classe, subito dopo le vacanze di Pasqua ho voluto sperimentare con i miei alunni quest'*attività di gruppo*.


lascuolaincartella.blogspot.com

Si potrebbe quindi tradurre con "attività di gruppo" o qualcosa del genere??


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Bella 

I've heard "Seduti in cerchio adesso" or "E' il momento del cerchio" or "Tutti in cerchio", but I think it may change from school to school


----------



## bella0182

CPA said:


> Hi bella and welcome to WR!
> 
> For those of us unfamiliar with preschool settings, could you please explain what "circle time" is?



Mi scusate che non avevo tempo di controllare il mio post fin'ora! Grazie a tutti voi per il bel dialogo che ho letto proprio ora. 

Vorrei rispondere a un paio di cose, e cosi per ora, dico che 'circle time' é come ha detto alcuni di voi, un tempo specifico (forse dieci or 15 minuti per i piccoli di 2 o 3 anni) in cui cantiamo e giochiamo giochi semplice per istruire, come avete detto, socializzazione.

(e mi scusate se faccio dei errori nel mio italiano)


----------



## bella0182

Grazie joanvillafane!
e' un buon idea, for sul youtube o qualcosa!


----------



## bella0182

allora sono un po confusa, c'é o non c'é questa attività di mettere i bambini in un cerchio per cantare nelle scuola materne, e nel asilo?


----------



## bella0182

si, è meglio!! e questo che mi manca di italia!



shakalaka said:


> Quoto!
> 
> Io credo che in Italia l'asilo sia più un momento di svago che di apprendimento. Voglio dire, non c'è questa mania ossessiva di imparare come in America (se pensi che alle elementari fanno chimica), qui ci si diverte, punto.


----------



## bella0182

Grazie Ann!


Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Bella
> 
> I've heard "Seduti in cerchio adesso" or "E' il momento del cerchio" or "Tutti in cerchio", but I think it may change from school to school


----------



## fefotta

Arrivo tardi ma magari può servire ai posteri... che ne di te di "attività di gruppo" per "circle time"?


----------



## Matrap

fefotta said:


> Arrivo tardi ma magari può servire ai posteri... che ne di te di "attività di gruppo" per "circle time"?



Che l'aveva già suggerito Tellure al post 27.


----------

